# Travelling To France?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey yall, I am going to France this summer for about a month and was wondering if people knew any good places to go such as restaurants, bars, clubs and tourist attractions like art galleries, museums and of course beaches 

any suggestion would be great


----------



## CRA2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

ive been to paris twice and the second time after getting out the taxi i went straight to La Brioche, the desserts r to die for. Its a franchise so they should be everywhere. Oh go to Monpartnase (spelling error for sure) go up to the the restaurant the view is spectacular and the price for food wasnt bad. Must visit versailles, i didnt really care for the plants and shrubbery but i was very impressed with the beauty and visit the pond at versailles they got serious carp there. The better bars was near Moulin Rouge along the whole street, many bars there, and the atmosphere was good. Enjoy the trip. That why i went back, and thinking of another trip there.


----------

